# Advice on which fish for my 70L tropical tank



## Tropical1990 (Apr 30, 2016)

hello,

I have a 70L tropical tank, I currently have 7 neon tetras and 6 other small schooling fish (I can't remember the name of the species to hand). I was just looking for some advice on what other fish would be good in there? I like the idea of 1 or 2 Center piece fish, not sure which would be best in a community tank though?

All suggestions welcome, thanks  I have uploaded a picture of my tank to help!


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Hi and welcome 

What type of water do you have? (Ph and hardness). If you have soft, acidic water, which your current stock will prefer, then maybe one of the small gourami species, or even a single cockatoo apistogramma if your tank is at least 24 inches long. If you have hard alkaline water, then maybe a couple of colourful platys? Or a bristlenose pleco can go in pretty much any water and is certainly interesting to watch, if not as colourful as some of the other options. 

By the way, your other shoaling fish are either harlequin rasboras or espei rasboras (sometimes called copper or lambchop rasboras), can't tell which from the photo  I have a 70L with neons and espei rasboras, so very similar! I also have bronze corys in there and one platy.


----------

